# New lady (i use the term loosely)



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello.

So. Having got myself an Audi and not knowing much about it i thought i had better get myself on here for copious amounts of advice.

Off to trawl the forums looking for help.....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

No use joining and not adding pictures 

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Hello.
> 
> So. Having got myself an Audi and not knowing much about it i thought i had better get myself on here for copious amounts of advice.
> 
> Off to trawl the forums looking for help.....


and what you needin help with !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

roddy said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


Hell, where to start.

Anyone up for a bit of private tuition with a lady who hasnt got a foggiest clue about her car but is eager to learn?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

just post. I like your avatar and would like to see it more 

welcome to the forums Minx~


----------



## FlaunTT (Mar 3, 2009)

Good to see a female on the forum.Welcome SporTTyminx


----------

